# used car salesmen



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

:sayno:  :upset:

i found one in a sabaru dealer
the internet price was a $1000 cheaper if you brought the paper in, so we go in, its like $16000.

so the guy wont go any lower, the retail is like 18500

so, ok, write it up, its a 2004 loaded with 25000 miles.

then this guy says, the *only other charge* is 600 :4-dontkno 

what the f---

he says its a make ready charge , transportation, and they need to fix anything thats wrong, meanwhile there is 2 yrs left from volkswagon.. warranty wise
i say, it was just inspected 2 months ago :4-dontkno 

then i say, transportation? this is a trade in, you didnt transport it anywhere, he gives me a line saying some are transported, so it all averages out.

this is the type of charge you get when buying a new car

he wouldnt drop a dime so we left, now my kid went to work pissed off

used car salesmen :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

Every dealership adds an inherent cost when they take a car in on trade or buy it from an auction. The added fee is to cover any work on the car, transportation if from an auction, and the cost of detailing the car. This amount of this fee is determined by the costs from the previous year for all of these things with a percentage of increase to cover overhead and inflation.

Yes there is a cost like that on new cars. The cost of transporting from the plant (and sometimes over the ocean) to the dealership.

I'll give you an example:

John trades in a Focus, the dealership gives him $6,000 for it. They put it through the shop, fix everything. The shop cost is $1,000. The dealership now owns the car for $7,000. They add the extra fee (using yours); the minimum they will sell that car for is $7,600. The lot value (amount similiar cars in the same market sell for) of the car is $10,000. IF you buy it for $10,000 they make $2,4000 on that sale. This is how they can haggle on price of the used cars. 

I am not saying that there is that much room to negotiate the price on every vehicle, sometimes there is not much room for any profit. And if a car has been on the lot a long time, they usually end up taking a loss on it. 

On the flip side, the manufacturer dictates the price of new cars. The profit on a new car for a dealership is usually $100-$300. That is why they won't negotiate very much on a new car.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> The profit on a new car for a dealership is usually $100-$300


i dont think that is correct.
that doesnt even make sense.


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

That is correct. The dealership gets kickback/bonus money for selling in volume from the manufacturer. The used cars are the cash makers. I've been working for an automotive group (15 dealerships) for the last 8 years. 

Don't forget that there are other things that bring profit when you buy a car:
Extended warranty
Etching
Simonize
Financing

All of these things bring additional money into the dealership. The assumption is that you will bring your vehicle back into that dealership for service, buy your next vehicle there, and refer friends and family there too....all bringing in more money.


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, the profit per vehicle does vary depending on the manufacturer. A Chevy or Ford has a lower profit than a Subaru or Toyota; and luxury cars like Jaguar, Lexus, or BMW have larger profit margins per vehicle


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

On a related issue; be very careful about the history of the used vehicle you're buying. Lots of cars and trucks are showing up from the Gulf Coast storms of last year. This cries out for federal regulation under the interstate commerce laws. Article HERE 

Here's how I buy my cars - new ones any way: I figure out exactly what I want; make, model, color, extras. (Using the dealer lingo if possible.) Then I send a fax to all of the dealers for that make in a 50-100 mile radius, telling them that I intend to buy it next weekend and asking them for their best price, including all fees and taxes spelled out, on a return fax on dealer letterhead - signed by the sales manager.

Some choose not to play - responding that they will only give a quote in person (BS) - but most send an offer. I then go to my credit union and get the loan based on the offer sheet. That does two things - it avoids the whole dealer financing thing and it precludes any add ons once I get there "I can't agree to the undercoating because the check's already made out for the whole amount." I then call the winning dealer and tell them I'll be there on Saturday, please have the car ready.

The last time my interaction with a sales person lasted less than 30 minutes - he just showed me how the car worked and had me sign some papers and handed me the keys, along with a $100 card for gas. :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yustr said:


> ...along with a $100 card for gas. :grin:


so....did that last you about a week?


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

That is a good way to do it. The only thing the dealer can hang on it is if you have a trade, which they have to see in person before they will give you a value. 

Your credit union will almost always have a lower interest rate than a dealership, unless there is a 0% deal going on. You can also find other companies that provide the extended service contracts. They are much cheaper than the dealers (who inflate the price...profit margin). Just make sure they are recognized nationally so you can take your vehile anywhere to be fixed.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

forcifer said:


> so....did that last you about a week?


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Well it was a couple of years ago so it probably last me two...


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

typical dealer for new/used cars
they must be as despised as dentists to the general public

$600 make ready "rack" charge, huh....well the oil was not changed, the air conditioner doesn't work, the rear speaker is out, and there is a dimple on the drivers door that wasn't there.

car salesmen...what a bunch of con artists, lieing, conniving creeps.

what do you have to do before becoming a used car/ new car sales man?

be a mortician for 10 years?
be a politician for 10 years?
be in Attica for 10 years?
be homeless on the street for 10 years?
be in a coma for 10 years?
be osama bin laden's buddy for 10 years?
be a landscaper scupper on the back of a rack truck for 10 years?
be a door to door aluminum siding pusher for 10 years?

only then you will recieve a certificate of larceny
but...

there ought to be a shot for when they lie, their nose grows bigger.

then you would see these jerks needing a wheel barrel to hold up their snouts.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

Car salesmen are very despised. Yes there are plenty that are crooks, there are also many that aren't. 

As for:


> $600 make ready "rack" charge, huh....well the oil was not changed, the air conditioner doesn't work, the rear speaker is out, and there is a dimple on the drivers door that wasn't there


The car should have an unlimited return policy, usually 30 days or 1000 miles. Most states have a lemon law policy too. If you have numerous problems within a certain amount of time of purchase you can return the vehicle.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I bought a new Isuzu Trooper back in the mid-90’s. After only a couple of weeks it developed a major vibration at speed. Took it in. They rebalanced the tires - no help. They balanced the drive-shaft - no help. I asked if they had checked the tires, suggesting that they take a set off another Trooper and eliminate them as the culprit. Yes we did that. They balanced the output shaft of the tranny – no help. It spent about 9 of the first 16 weeks I owned it in the shop.

I go to an attorney who sends them the required notice that I intend to make use of the Lemon Law. I get a call from the Isuzu of North America rep who says I can’t use the Lemon Law because it has to be in three times for the same problem. I tell him to call my lawyer. A week later he calls again and asks me to meet him at the dealer. He says it’s fixed. We go on a test drive and he’s right, the vibration is gone. Then he says “It was a belt in one of the tires and even though they are warranted by Goodyear, I should be grateful because Isuzu went ahead and fixed it.” If I hadn’t been going 65 mph I would have pushed him out of the truck. I did say that I was told that the dealer checked the tires and that I suspected they did not actually do any of the repairs that they said they did but were just billing Isuzu of NA for the labor. The service manager in the back seat was turning green.

The Rep asked if I was satisfied and I just looked at him and said GMAFB. I sold the truck soon there after – not that it was a bad vehicle (it actually was pretty nice) but I was so soured by the dealer that I couldn’t stand seeing his logo every time I got in it. 

And that was a new car. Using the Lemon Law on a used vehicle: Don’t count on it.


----------



## mrbizness1 (Dec 5, 2004)

*B. S. From the Public*

As a former cars salesperson I have some fond memories of working with the public. Everything can't be blamed on salespeople

Customer that comes in to buy one car pretends to be buying two cars looking for a big discount. 
My reply, We will be glad to give you a generous discount on the second vehicle after you pay for the first one. 

The customer that asks if we turn back the odometers on our cars has been riding around with theirs disconnected for years.

Customer: Another dealer has the same car (new or used) for thousands less. 
Reply You drove 15 miles to my dealership to tell me this, why didn’t you buy it.

Customer comes in to pick up car with trade in but doesn’t bring the title.
Translation, the vehicle is registered to him but he doesn’t own it.

The customer comes in for the car without the cosigner, “who will be in tomorrow”
Translation, the cosigner has backed out of the deal, but I will try and get the car anyway

Customer says they are paying cash and wants the best price
Never happens

Customer comes in with a certified check 
The written amount says Nine eight seven 50/100 the numbers are written as 9187.50
A call to the bank reveals the check is for $987.50

Most customers are honest and want the most for their money.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> And that was a new car. Using the Lemon Law on a used vehicle: Don’t count on it


bingo

my new 2000 trailblazer was towed from my house twice in the middle of the winter
they gave me the crap about "after market alarm" not working.
they put it in !
on the third time , after they disconnected a $300 alarm, ignition, ect
and after i had to rap the bottom of the gas tank in 10 degree weather as my wife turned the ignition....gee, i wonder if the fuel pump was acting up once it got in the low teens.
then they finally fixed it....right when the lemon law was going to nail them

what they were doing was banging the company, GM, for warranty repairs.

another honest ..stand up car dealership. $90 an hour..what a joke.


----------



## ynah147 (May 2, 2009)

*buying new cars vs. used cars*

Buying a *new car* is a fun experience. You get a car that is trendy, shiny, and has that great “new car” smell. But you also get stuck with a car that is almost instantly worth less than you paid for it. A new car drops in value dramatically as soon as you drive it off the dealer’s lot. After five years, your new car may lose 70% of its value.

When you buy a *used car*, even if it’s just a year old, you are avoiding the initial dramatic drop in value. This depreciation is usually between $3,000-7,000 during the first year. For example, let’s compare the price of a new 2006 Ford Taurus with a used 2005 Ford Taurus based upon Kelley Blue Book values:

2006 Ford Taurus - $20,000
2005 Ford Taurus - $15,000
Used Car Savings - $5,000

You can save $5,000 just by buying last year’s model of the exact same car. You can even use your savings to upgrade to a fancier car. For example, a brand new Toyota can be about the same price as a two year old BMW. These used cars often come with warranty programs that are equal to what is offered with a new car.

Plus, the used car market is a lot safer than it used to be. With vehicle history reports as well as research and pricing services online, you can ensure that you are choosing a used car that is going to be a dream come true, not a lemon. :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## tom240 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Required used cars*

Hi,

* We are a taxi company XXXXXXXXXXXXX in London. We provide Airport Transfer service from all london airports. We are in need of good second hand or used cars. Can anyone please advice us where we can buy best and cheap Used cars.

Thank you

tom


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Old thread opened to spam us. Closed


----------

